# Restaurantes y cafeterías de antaño



## Cazafantasias (Nov 4, 2007)

Lamento abrir el tema sin disponer de fotos. Revisaré mis archivos y los invito a participar con sus palabras y fotos sobre restaurantes y cafeterías que existieron en sus ciudades. No busco que nos limitemos a locales clásicos que hayan hecho leyenda, también incluyamos a aquellos locales de existencia efímera que hayan pasado casi desapercibidos, pero que de alguna forma u otra hayan llamado nuestra atención. En diferentes temas he mencionado locales limeños como El Acuario, El Cortijo, Luciano's Burger, Golden Fried Chicken, Oscar's, Mixit.

_*El Periplo*_
Restaurante miraflorino ubicado en la cuarta cuadra del Malecón de la Marina. Todo lo que sé sobre él se debe a mi papá. Durante los 80s, cada vez que pasábamos por ahí, él me señalaba el local, del cual sólo quedaban sus restos, con evidentes signos de haberse incendiado. El letrero mostraba el logo y el rostro de una mujer. Mi papá decía que la cara de esa mujer le recordaba a una de sus cuñadas, yo nunca le vi el parecido con mi tía, es más, le temía a ese rostro y por eso me desagradaba pasar por ahí. Años después veía todo eso como algo anecdótico, el temor se convirtió en curiosidad y le pedí a mi papá que me contara más sobre _El Periplo_. Me dijo que era un restaurante elegante de parrilladas con una fogata al costado de la entrada y un portero negro. Fue inaugurado a fines de los 70s y pocos años después un incendio lo destruyó. Para mediados de los 90s, _El Periplo_ ya no tenía el letrero ni el logo y creo que fue demolido a fines de dicha década. Actualmente hay un edificio blanco de base triangular en el lugar que ocupaba.

¿Alguien tiene fotos de ese local? Me gustaría volver a ver la cara de esa mujer.:lol:


----------



## manuel_rs (Aug 15, 2006)

Recuerdo el Oscar's donde esta ahora el Wa Lok de Angamos, tambien recuerdo Davory de Dasso, aunque la conoci en las ultimas tambien y de ahi el Tip Top de Miraflores, que primero estaba debajo del hotel Pardo y luego en 2 de Mayo donde ahora esta Panchita, ahora hay uno en Larcomar pero no es lo mismo


----------



## papiriqui (Mar 22, 2008)

Cazafantasias said:


> Lamento abrir el tema sin disponer de fotos. Revisaré mis archivos y los invito a participar con sus palabras y fotos sobre restaurantes y cafeterías que existieron en sus ciudades. No busco que nos limitemos a locales clásicos que hayan hecho leyenda, también incluyamos a aquellos locales de existencia efímera que hayan pasado casi desapercibidos, pero de alguna forma u otra hayan llamado nuestra atención. En diferentes temas he mencionado locales limeños como El Acuario, El Cortijo, Luciano's Burger, Golden Fried Chicken, Oscar's,


recuerdo lucianos burger,el cortijo y el acuario o mas conocido como "la ballena",tip top de lince..ah y el popular chifa "sau-san" por donde vivia..ahora es un casino llamado luxor
hace años por mi barrio, por le pte primavera...habia un *pop's*.q era una cadena de comida rapida ochentera..era la competencia de kfc.
despues lo reemplazo cody's burger..era excelente...hasta la decoracion del lugar.


----------



## Cazafantasias (Nov 4, 2007)

*Tip Top y otros*



papiriqui said:


> recuerdo lucianos burger,el cortijo y el acuario o mas conocido como "la ballena",tip top de lince..ah y el popular chifa "sau-san" por donde vivia..ahora es un casino llamado luxor
> hace años por mi barrio, por le pte primavera...habia un *pop's*.q era una cadena de comida rapida ochentera..era la competencia de kfc.
> despues lo reemplazo cody's burger..era excelente...hasta la decoracion del lugar.


^^De todos los locales que has mencionado, el único que aún existe es el Tip Top de Lince. Hay otro en Surco, cerca del cruce de la Av. Benavides con la Av. Ayacucho. El local de Miraflores, ubicado en el cruce de las calles Dos de Mayo y Coronel Inclán, dejó de existir hace como 5 años, pero hay otro dentro de Larcomar.

Nunca fui al Pop's, pero recuerdo bien el comercial que transmitía por la tele. Tampoco llegué a ir al Cody's.


----------



## pressplay (Mar 9, 2009)

fotitos pleaseeee seria xevere como eran los restaurantes en los 60


----------



## tacall (Sep 10, 2007)

unas fotos.. ps.. en arequipa estaba la sangucheria.. si vi unas fotos en los 80 's la que esta en la av parra


----------



## Jorge_U_Otaku (Sep 12, 2008)

Cuando era chibolo solía ir al TipTop, que todavía existe, pero que está venido a menos; hay dos locales de TipTop; uno en Lince y el otro en Las Gardenias.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Yo me acuerdo del TipTop, del Whattaburger, del Bon Beef Burger, Luciano el Marciano, el Mac Tambo (en Comandante Espinar), el Golden Fried Chicken en Angamos. En lo que hoy es el T'anta del óvalo del Pilar en San Isidro había un snack bar, pero no me acuerdo del nombre. 

Bueh, lamentablemente no tengo fotos.


----------



## Jorge_U_Otaku (Sep 12, 2008)

J Block said:


> Yo me acuerdo del TipTop, del Whattaburger, del Bon Beef Burger, Luciano el Marciano, el Mac Tambo (en Comandante Espinar), el Golden Fried Chicken en Angamos.* En lo que hoy es el T'anta del óvalo del Pilar en San Isidro había un snack bar*, pero no me acuerdo del nombre.
> 
> Bueh, lamentablemente no tengo fotos.


¿No te referirás al Café Olé? A mi viejo le necantaba ese sitio, ya que estaba cerca de su oficina, claro que fué cuando tenía cinco años.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

^^ No, mucho antes del Café Olé.


----------



## guillermo (Apr 23, 2003)

Yo recuerdo que donde hoy se ubica la torre del Scotiabank en Córpac existía un restaurante de comida marina, que tenía un pescado bien grande en su letrero, creo que fuí unas dos veces y era bien elegante. Asimismo, donde hoy se ubica el Golden Palace estuvo el legendario restaurant de comida china Lung Fung, que tenía una entrada con sus dragones y dentro era como la misma china, la decoración, las lagunas, los puentecitos, los pescados de colores, los salones privados, etc. Ahora hay un restaurante de comida china en el Golden Palace, que también lleva el mismo nombre en el segundo piso del casino, que si bien es rico no se compara con el ambiente del antiguo lung fung. 

Estos son los que más recuerdo porque vivo en esa zona.


----------



## guillermo (Apr 23, 2003)

Ah, y en la esquina de la avenida plabo carriquiry y canaval moreyra, donde hoy hay un segundo muelle, estaba berizzo, creo que era una cafetería - restaurant, nunca llegué a entrar. Hace poco que pasé por la avenida arenales ví un local de esta marca ahí, con las mismas letras, supongo que serán los mismos dueños.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

guillermo said:


> Ah, y en la esquina de la avenida plabo carriquiry y canaval moreyra, donde hoy hay un segundo muelle, estaba berizzo, creo que era una cafetería - restaurant, nunca llegué a entrar. Hace poco que pasé por la avenida arenales ví un local de esta marca ahí, con las mismas letras, supongo que serán los mismos dueños.


El Berisso de Arenales era el original, aunque originalmente se encontraba cruzando la calle al lado del local actual.


----------



## dra.naths (Feb 16, 2007)

guillermo said:


> Asimismo, donde hoy se ubica el Golden Palace estuvo el legendario restaurant de comida china Lung Fung, que tenía una entrada con sus dragones y dentro era como la misma china, la decoración, las lagunas, los puentecitos, los pescados de colores, los salones privados, etc.


lo recuerdooooooooo! de hecho, tengo fotos (deben estar en algun album familiar por ahi)... otros que recuerdo: El Acuario, clásicas salchipapas y yuquitas.. mmm pollos a la brasa: El Pollon, cuando estaba al lado del grifo en la esquina de Salaverry con Ejercito ahora ahi esta el Beer Chicken y El Pollon unas cuadras más allá.. mmm Tijuana, por el óvalo de la av. Ejecito.. mmmm Pollos Goldfish o algo asi, no recuerdo bien, al final de la av. Ejercito en el Ovalo Centroamerica, hoy es un edificio... mmmm El Rancho que hoy ya es historia... a El Cortijo creo que no llegué a ir, tal vez si, pero mi mamá siempre hablaba de El Cortijo... junto con el Rancho fueron parte de su niñez 

espero recordar algo mas , o encontrar alguna foto


----------



## Ekeko (Dec 13, 2006)

guillermo said:


> Ah, y en la esquina de la avenida plabo carriquiry y canaval moreyra, donde hoy hay un segundo muelle, estaba berizzo, creo que era una cafetería - restaurant, nunca llegué a entrar. Hace poco que pasé por la avenida arenales ví un local de esta marca ahí, con las mismas letras, supongo que serán los mismos dueños.


Era panaderia/pasteleria :cheers:


----------



## antonio32133 (Aug 24, 2008)

pressplay said:


> fotitos pleaseeee seria xevere como eran los restaurantes en los 60


Si fotitos


----------



## Cazafantasias (Nov 4, 2007)

*Locales*

_Whattaburger_ estaba en Miraflores, cerca del cruce de la Calle Grau con la Av. Pardo. La única vez que fui fue en 1999 (uno de sus últimos años), pero no para consumir, sino para hablar con el administrador y venderle un programa de inglés.

Tampoco llegué a consumir en el _Bon Beef_ (ubicado frente al Centro Camino Real), pero lo recuerdo bien porque en los 80s canjeaban unos individuales con imágenes de hamburguesas humanizadas basadas en personajes del cine y la tele (He-Man, Karate Kid, entre otros).

Con respecto al _Mac Tamb_o, recuerdo que eran 3 locales (2 en Miraflores y 1 en San Isidro) y los reconocía por el logo. Uno estaba en la Av. Benavides, cerca del cruce con la Av. Paseo de la República, pero no recuerdo su ubicación exacta. Tengo que encontrar la foto que me tomaron con mi mamá cuando yo era muy niño y el logo de dicho local se veía de fondo. El local que estaba en la Av. Comandante Espinar (creo que es la esquina donde ahora funciona _Domino's Pizza_) se llamaba simplemente _Mac_, pero las envolturas de las hamburguesas mostraban el logo de _Mac Tambo_. El tercero se llamaba _Mac Pollo_ (nada que ver con _McDonald's_), ubicado cerca del cruce de la Calle Manuel Bañón con la Av. Camino Real. De esos 3 locales, únicamente fui al _Mac Pollo_ y con frecuencia.

¿Recuerdan el _Sandunga_? Estaba ubicado en San Isidro, en Calle Emilio Cavenecia, al costado de la Clínica Americana, en una esquina donde ahora funciona la librería Tai Loy. En la miniserie _El Ángel Vengador Calígula_ aparecía dicho local, incluso recuerdo a Lolita Ronalds decir el nombre.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

^^ El Mac Tambo de Comandante Espinar se encontraba donde ahora funciona D'nnos Pizza. También me acuerdo del Mac Pollo.

Por otro lado, estás seguro que fuiste al Whattaburger en 1999? No será 1989?


----------



## roberto_vp (Feb 8, 2008)

Wow, cuántos restaurantes! Recuerdo pocos porque durante mi infancia varios ya estaban de salida. Recuerdo El Rancho, El Cortijo (luego de cerrar estuvo abandonado un buen tiempo antes de convertirse en Plaza Vea), El Pollon (aún existe) y uno que quedaba en el óvalo Centroamérica, no recuerdo su nombre pero siempre pasaba por ahí porque estaba a un paso de mi casa.


----------



## Romeo2201 (Mar 31, 2009)

2 preguntas

-Cierto que habia un antiguo TipTop en los 60s, que estaba ubicado en otra parte. (no en Arenales)

-Y ese local que estaba al costado del Teatro Leguia en la av Arequipa...(ese q ahora esta cercado).. era un restaurante no? cual era? . Me gustaba esa arquitectura sesentera qe tenia.


----------



## Cazafantasias (Nov 4, 2007)

*Tambo*



Romeo2201 said:


> -Y ese local que estaba al costado del Teatro Leguia en la av Arequipa...(ese q ahora esta cercado).. era un restaurante no? cual era? . Me gustaba esa arquitectura sesentera qe tenia.


^^Se llamaba _Tambo_. Sí llegué a ir, pero pocas veces. Eran ricas sus hamburguesas, se las extraña. Su arquitectura era chévere, distintiva y futurista, muy acorde con lo que era (un restaurante con _drive in_ al estilo norteamericano).


----------



## Cazafantasias (Nov 4, 2007)

*Antes y ahora*



J Block said:


> ^^ El Mac Tambo de Comandante Espinar se encontraba donde ahora funciona D'nnos Pizza. También me acuerdo del Mac Pollo.
> 
> Por otro lado, estás seguro que fuiste al Whattaburger en 1999? No será 1989?


Verdad, el _Mac_ ahora es _D'nnos Pizza_ y el _Mac Pollo_ es una playa de estacionamiento. No mucha gente los recuerda.

En cuanto al _Whattaburger_, creo que cuando fui hace 10 el local tenía otro nombre. Recuerdo el logo del _Whattaburger_, era verde con blanco y se veían los contornos de una mano y una hamburguesa.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

^^ Se acuerdan del Cocodrilo? Estaba al frente del Camino Real, abrio en el 89 pero no duro mucho. 

Tampoco podemos olvidarnos de la jugueria Silvestre en Conquistadores.


----------



## Cazafantasias (Nov 4, 2007)

*Av. Conquistadores*

^^Sí, recuerdo ambos locales.

_Cocodrilo_ mostraba la cabeza de dicho animal en su logo, creo que con sombrero de cocinero. Tenía 2 entradas, una en la Av. Conquistadores y la otra a la espalda en la Av. Camino Real. Nunca entré.

_Silvestre_ formaba parte de _La Esquina Del Sabor Y El Color_, conformada además por _Mediterráneo Chicken_, _Medi Pizza_ y _Cebichelandia_. Este último quebró por la epidemia de cólera ocurrida durante el verano de 1991. _Medi Pizza_ también cerró por la misma época. Años después, el _Mediterráneo Chicken_ se convirtió en otra pollería y el _Silvestre_ fue el último local en dejar esa esquina. Me gustaban los logos de esos 4 locales y sólo consumí en _Silvestre_ y _Mediterráneo Chicken_.

¿Se acuerdan del comercial de _Mediterráneo Chicken_ con sus pollos de 3 piernas?


----------



## manuel_rs (Aug 15, 2006)

J Block said:


> ^^ Se acuerdan del Cocodrilo? Estaba al frente del Camino Real, abrio en el 89 pero no duro mucho.
> 
> Tampoco podemos olvidarnos de la jugueria Silvestre en Conquistadores.


Silvestre ha durado hasta hace poco, creo que habia un local en benavides tambien, por donde estaba bembos donde ahora es el parqueo del atlantic city, y bueno en cremoladas el curich siempre ha estado, es mas ahora hasta en asia tenian un stand.


----------



## Cazafantasias (Nov 4, 2007)

*Cuadra 4 de la Av. Benavides*

¿Curich? Cuéntanos sobre ese local, manuel_rs.

Durante los 90s, la cuadra 4 de la Av. Benavides tuvo los siguientes restaurantes:
Mediterráneo Chicken
Silvestre
Bembos
Subito (pizzas y pastas)
Una heladería con nombre italiano cuyo nombre no recuerdo
Chifast


----------



## manuel_rs (Aug 15, 2006)

Creo que era Sarcletti, que tambien se mudo por la panaderia carmelitas y ahora es Secret Garden y en algun momento fue Blockbuster tambien.

Curich es una cremoladeria que esta en miraflores varias decadas, no recuerdo pero en el local está el dato, esta en la Calle Bolognesi cruzando el puente Villena, un par de cuadras con direccion a Brujas de Cachiche, creo que muchas personas la conocen. Y bueno hablando de estos locales, vale la pena hablar de San Antonio de Roca de Vergallo, que aun se mantiene y bueno se ha ido expandiendo por la ciudad. Recuerdo que en Lima hubo un Taco Bell tambien en la Molina, por donde estaba el SUBS de la fontana, que creo que SUBS tambien ya desaparecio al igual que SUBWAY, me encantaban esos sandwichs, ahora el de Espinar, se llama Montecristo, y justo donde esta Adidas ahora habia otra franquicia, creo que Miami Subs, que tuvo otro local en el Jockey pero tambien quebraron.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Pasta Pronta llegó a tener varios locales en Lima, pero lamentablemente también quebró.


----------



## Miraflorino (Nov 23, 2007)

*Restaurante Firenze*

Estaba en la Avenida Pardo en Miraflores,creo que en la cuadra 2,en el primer piso de uno de los edificios altos... el restaurante tenía una decoración sobria,nada espectacular,pero la comida era PERFECTA... 100% italiana...no era nada barato,pero se comía como los dioses !!!!!


----------



## Miraflorino (Nov 23, 2007)

*La Pastelería Sueca*

donde está ahora el CHEFF'S en la cuadra 7 de Larco,siempre tuvo un muy buen nivel....al frente el Davory,que en sus últimos años estuvo muy decaído.


----------



## Cazafantasias (Nov 4, 2007)

Claro, _Taco Bell_ estaba ubicado al costado del Centro Comercial La Fontana, en La Molina. Nunca fui y creo que muchos tampoco. Recuerdo un local de _Subway_ en la última cuadra de la Av. Pardo y Aliaga, en San Isidro. Sí fui a _Subs_ y lo extraño, su ambiente casual me gustaba más que el ambiente gourmet que tiene ahora ese local como _Montecristo_.


----------



## papiriqui (Mar 22, 2008)

^^cazador,,en el jockey plaza tambien habia un taco bell.
recuerdo el subway de cc el polo,,carisimo..no me extraña q haya quebrado.

y por ultimo,,un lugar q iba a "llenar el buche" o a alimentar al alien..era 
*"pastipizza",, *no me gustaba..la pizza sabia a carton..pero cualquier cosa pa salir del apuro..creo q "chibolin" era el dueño....este local estaba por todos lados.


p.d: sigo esperando q cierre "la casita" de miraflores:bash:


----------



## Jorge_U_Otaku (Sep 12, 2008)

J Block said:


> ^^ Se acuerdan del Cocodrilo? Estaba al frente del Camino Real, abrio en el 89 pero no duro mucho.
> 
> *Tampoco podemos olvidarnos de la jugueria Silvestre en Conquistadores*.


No me acuerdo del Silvestre de Conquistadores, pero me acuerdo del que estaba debajo del Mediterráneo de Chacarilla, que ya no existe y no sé qué es hoy día el local.


----------



## Jorge_U_Otaku (Sep 12, 2008)

J Block said:


> Pasta Pronta llegó a tener varios locales en Lima, pero lamentablemente también quebró.


¿Pasta Pronta quebró? :badnews:


----------



## Jorge_U_Otaku (Sep 12, 2008)

Cazafantasias said:


> Claro, _Taco Bell_ estaba ubicado al costado del Centro Comercial La Fontana, en La Molina. Nunca fui y creo que muchos tampoco. Recuerdo un local de _Subway_ en la última cuadra de la Av. Pardo y Aliaga, en San Isidro. Sí fui a _Subs_ y lo extraño, su ambiente casual me gustaba más que el ambiente gourmet que tiene ahora ese local como _Montecristo_.


Me acuerdo del Taco Bell, se encontraba frente al Pizza Hut, pero éste no tuvo éxito en el Perú; déjame decirte que me encanta Subway; no me acuerdo del local de Pardo y Aliaga que mencionas, pero sí me acuerdo de un local en El Polo.


----------



## Romeo2201 (Mar 31, 2009)

NO OLVIDEN AL.......


CHIFAST

...TE ENCANTALAAAAA!!!! xD


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Jorge_U_Otaku said:


> No me acuerdo del Silvestre de Conquistadores, pero me acuerdo del que estaba debajo del Mediterráneo de Chacarilla, que ya no existe y no sé qué es hoy día el local.


El Silvestre de Conquistadores estaba justo al frente del Mediterráneo.


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

En la avenida Tacna, hay una pastelería pequeñita que tiene cuchucientos años y hasta hoy funciona con el mismo dueño: El Litardo, no se si lo conocen.


----------



## Cazafantasias (Nov 4, 2007)

*De "El Periplo" a "Cuarto Y Mitad"*

Al principio de este tema mencioné a _El Periplo_. Acabo de recordar que en la primera mitad de los 90s ese inmueble fue ocupado por _Cuarto Y Mitad_, pero pocos años después se trasladó a su lugar definitivo en la Av. Comandante Espinar.


----------



## Canelita (Jul 15, 2007)

Lamento mucho que hayan desaparecido lugares como la Botica Francesa (sus sundaes eran los mejores de toda Lima, jamás he vuelto a probar un fudge tan bueno como el de ellos) y la tiendecita Hinojosa (que vendía dulces típicos y quesos regionales, y también entradas y comida criolla en porciones pequeñas, ¡qué nostalgia!) en el jirón de la Unión .

¿La pastelería Ítalo aún existe? Creo que quedaba en Magdalena, tenían buenas empanadas y pastel de acelga. ¿Y La Virreina por el centro, entre la Plaza de Armas y Abancay??? Vendían bocaditos por el ciento para fiestas.


----------



## DoctorZero (Dec 27, 2006)

El Cebiche del Rey






El Pabellón de Caza


----------



## varayoc1967 (Mar 31, 2009)

Yo sali del Peru hace casi 20 anos y aun no he regresado pero recuerdo los Sanwich de Pavo y de Lechon de los pequenos restaurantes al lado del cine Barranco no se si aun exista alguno...


----------



## Lia_01 (Mar 4, 2007)

J Block said:


> ^^ Mi papá se acuerda de los sundaes de la Botica Francesa, aunque me cuenta que de tanto pedirlos llegó a odiarlos...jajaja. También a unas cuadras se econtraba la Botica Inglesa.
> 
> Se acuerdan de la Crem Rica? Tenía un local en el Jirón de la Unión y otro en Aramburú. Era una pastelería tipo San Antonio en los sesenta y setenta. En sus últimos años decayó tanto que una vez la amiga de mi tía encontró una mosca en su milkshake. :S
> 
> ...


*Si me acuerdo de la Botica Francesa cuando trabajaba en el centro, los helados eran riquísimos. No me acuerdo que en la Botica Inglesa vendieran helados u otras cosas para comer. El Cream Rica de Limatambo lo recuedo, y el de Miraflores cuando era muy chiquita. El RAimondi no sé en que año habrá desaparecido porque ya no trabajaba en el centro sino en San Isidro, y una vez que fui al centro ya no lo encontré, se comía muy rico, sobretodo las pastas y de postre me encantaban los relámpagos. Alguien se acuerda del Tirolés que quedaba frente a la Iglesia San Francisco? los dueños eran los Junek (austriacos).*


----------



## Cazafantasias (Nov 4, 2007)

*Tapsi*

Recuerdo que una vez, durante mi niñez, fui con mi familia a un restaurante llamado _Tapsi_. El local estaba ubicado en La Molina, frente a Molicentro, tenía un patio con un juego recreativo hecho de madera y sogas. No recuerdo qué fue lo que comimos. _Tapsi_ tuvo una existencia efímera, creo que cerró a principios de los 90s.


----------



## loryst (Jun 7, 2008)

A fines de los ochenta fuimos toda la familia a almorzar al Bonn que estaba casi en la esquina de larco y diez canseco al costado de la municipalidad de Miraflores. Recuerdo que el techo estaba cubierto por esferas de acrilico transparente. Creo que desaparecio a mediados de los noventa porque alla se instalo El Cafe Le Paris y ahora es locutorio. 

Tambien de los ochenta habia un chifa en la parte alta del edificio La Positiva de Javier Prado. Se llamaba El Sombrero y anunciaba en los teleavisos de panamericana por la mañana. No se hasta cuando existio.

¿Alguien sabe si Cheff Express era restaurante o solamente delivery?


----------



## DoctorZero (Dec 27, 2006)

No era Bonn era Boom y recuerdo que tenía un reloj de Sal de Andrews cerca de los baños.


----------



## Cazafantasias (Nov 4, 2007)

loryst said:


> Tambien de los ochenta habia un chifa en la parte alta del edificio La Positiva de Javier Prado. Se llamaba El Sombrero y anunciaba en los teleavisos de panamericana por la mañana. No se hasta cuando existio.


Mencioné en otro tema del foro que mi papá me contó sobre un restaurante giratorio que había en el "sombrero" del edificio de La Positiva. Ahora que está tan de moda la gastronomía, debería retomarse la idea de los restaurantes giratorios.



DoctorZero said:


> No era Bonn era Boom y recuerdo que tenía un reloj de Sal de Andrews cerca de los baños.


Verdad, cómo pude olvidarme de mencionar el _Boom_. Sólo fui una vez, a comienzos de 1992. Mi mamá me contó que mi papá a veces la llevaba ahí cuando eran novios.

Y doblando la esquina, a media cuadra, en plena Av. Larco, estaba el chifa _Hong Kong_ en un segundo piso. Las mesas estaban en cubículos cubiertos por una cortina y al mozo se le llamaba con "aplausos", por decirlo de alguna forma. Una vez fui durante mi niñez, me pareció tan divertido y original tener que "aplaudir" para llamar al mozo que aquella noche lo hice hasta por gusto. Qué bien me acuerdo de eso.


----------



## JT 69 (Apr 11, 2005)

Cazafantasias said:


> Con respecto al *Mac Tambo*, recuerdo que eran 3 locales (2 en Miraflores y 1 en San Isidro) y los reconocía por el logo. Uno estaba en la Av. Benavides, cerca del cruce con la Av. Paseo de la República, pero no recuerdo su ubicación exacta. Tengo que encontrar la foto que me tomaron con mi mamá cuando yo era muy niño y el logo de dicho local se veía de fondo. El local que estaba en la Av. Comandante Espinar (creo que es la esquina donde ahora funciona _Domino's Pizza_) se llamaba simplemente _Mac_, pero las envolturas de las hamburguesas mostraban el logo de _Mac Tambo_. El tercero se llamaba _Mac Pollo_ (nada que ver con _McDonald's_), ubicado cerca del cruce de la Calle Manuel Bañón con la Av. Camino Real. De esos 3 locales, únicamente fui al _Mac Pollo_ y con frecuencia.


Recuerdo pasaban un cm de tv con una muy provocativa y voluminosa hambuerguesa que animó a mi padre nos llevara a su primer local, pequeñito, lo primero más cercano a un mc donald en Lima, aunque por sabor prefería las del tiptop, el Jamboree no se quedaba atrás.


----------



## JT 69 (Apr 11, 2005)

DoctorZero said:


> Chifast también estuvo en el *centro comercial Risso*, en el mismo local que ahora ocupa McDonald's, en la Plaza San Martín, en Chacarilla y en Monterrico. Su servicio de delivery no era muy bueno y la comida siempre llegaba fría. Tenía recipientes más que decorados, pero no eran herméticos.


Del CC Risso me acuerdo de la pizzería "spadavecchia" y pollos "el burrito".. no se si seguirá hasta ahora.


----------



## JT 69 (Apr 11, 2005)

Martinni said:


> *EL RANCHO*, de la Av. Benavides en Miraflores, fue el precursor para celebrar las fientas infantiles en los 70's, 80's, y algo de los 90's, cuando no existian en aquellos años los fast foods que hoy conocemos. Lo que recuerdo del Rancho son los juegos, las cabañas, ese ambiente "campestre", el cual me trae gratos recuerdos de fines de los 80's y principios de los 90's, ah y por supuesto la comida.


El Rancho es donde había un mini campo de golf?.. corrígeme si me equivoco.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

loryst said:


> ¿Alguien sabe si Cheff Express era restaurante o solamente delivery?


El del Ovalo Gutierrez era restaurante y delivery.


----------



## Ekeko (Dec 13, 2006)

JT 69 said:


> Del CC Risso me acuerdo de la pizzería "spadavecchia" y pollos "el burrito".. no se si seguirá hasta ahora.


Jajaja, yo tambien me acuerdo que mi vijo traia pollo broster del burrito cuando llegaba choborra en las noches. Venian en unas cajitas de tecknopor creo, era un pollo muy oloroso, de lo mejor. Y la espadavechia quedaba al costado creo, me gustaban sus pizzas de jamon y queso.

Mi mama me conto que ahora hay un restaurant que se llama espadavechia en Lince (no se si sera el mismo duen~o) y que sirven pastas frescas muy buenas y unos n~oquis increibles.


----------



## Cazafantasias (Nov 4, 2007)

*"El Burrito"*

^^_El Burrito_ aún existe.


----------



## loryst (Jun 7, 2008)

El Brunch en la esquina de Jose Pardo y Peti Thouars. Tenia la particularidad de bajar la comida en un pequeño elevador a vista de los clientes. Hoy es optica.

En inmediaciones del mercado de Lince la cebicheria DelfinoMar. No se si seguira existiendo.

Tambien recuerdo la cafeteria de Saga de San Isidro antes de poner Patio de Comidas. Todo un monumento de esa epoca.


----------



## DoctorZero (Dec 27, 2006)

El local que ocupaba Boom en la calle Diez Canseco, Miraflores, está desocupado. Recién pude notar eso el sábado.


----------



## loryst (Jun 7, 2008)

Pasteleria Bahamas. Una de las esquinas de la avenida San Luis en San Borja.

Disdon Pizza. Venian volando pidiendo por delivery.

Zoom Dinner. En la parte baja del Universal Gym de Camacho y creo que tambien en el del Trigal.


----------



## Cazafantasias (Nov 4, 2007)

*Bahamas*



loryst said:


> Pasteleria Bahamas. Una de las esquinas de la avenida San Luis en San Borja.


^^Yo frecuentaba el _Bahamas_ en 1992. Recuerdo que era la época de la película _Batman Vuelve_ y pusieron una imagen en la que el famoso superhéroe decía algo como "reclama aquí tus Batitortas". _Bahamas_ era más que una pastelería, porque también recuerdo que iba con mi familia a comer anticuchos.


----------



## Luism90 (May 23, 2009)

Jorge_U_Otaku said:


> Claro, yo también me acuerdo de este local detrás del Kentucky, que si no me equivoco, todavía existe, me acuerdo que me encantaba correr en la ruedita de hamster hasta cansarme, bien chévere el sitio.


Yo también,pasé algunos cumpleaños allí


----------



## Miraflorino (Nov 23, 2007)

*Yo de chico no iba casi al Centro...*

En realidad el Centro Histórico empecé recién a recorrerlo a partir de mis 18 años de edad... de adolescente había ido muy poco y casi siempre con mis parientes mayores,pero vagamente recuerdo haber ido al Atlantic,en la Plaza de Armas,en el limite del Pasaje Olaya....y siempre había escuchado hablar maravillas del Raimondi y de L'Eau Vive,pero nunca fuí... 


Lia_01 said:


> *Si me acuerdo de la Botica Francesa cuando trabajaba en el centro, los helados eran riquísimos. No me acuerdo que en la Botica Inglesa vendieran helados u otras cosas para comer. El Cream Rica de Limatambo lo recuedo, y el de Miraflores cuando era muy chiquita. El RAimondi no sé en que año habrá desaparecido porque ya no trabajaba en el centro sino en San Isidro, y una vez que fui al centro ya no lo encontré, se comía muy rico, sobretodo las pastas y de postre me encantaban los relámpagos. Alguien se acuerda del Tirolés que quedaba frente a la Iglesia San Francisco? los dueños eran los Junek (austriacos).*


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

^^ El Atlantic aún sigue funcionando.


----------

